# Bundestrojaner entschlüsselt: “Grobe Fehler, eklatante Sicherheitslücken”



## sascha (9 Oktober 2011)

*Mitarbeitern des Chaos Computerclubs (CCC) ist es gelungen, staatliche Spionage-Programme – bekannt als “Bundestrojaner” – zu untersuchen. Der Schluss der Experten ist erschreckend: Der Bundestrojaner ist demnach nicht nur schlecht programmiert, er könnte auch dazu missbraucht werden, Unschuldigen Belastungsmaterial unterzujubeln.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...grobe-fehler-eklatante-sicherheitslucken/3755


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Bisher gibt es nicht den geringsten Beweis dafür das es tatsächlich ein Bundestrojaner ist. 
Dutzende Publikationen spekulieren auf Teufel komm heraus  und Der Spiegel  weiß es mal wieder ganz genau: 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790756,00.html


> Gefunden haben die CCC-Hacker die Software eigenen Angaben zufolge auf unzureichend gelöschten Festplatten aus den Beständen von Landesermittlungsbehörden. Diese seien dem Club zugespielt worden.


andere sind skeptischer :
http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2011/1...trafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/?isalt=0


> Bundestrojaner oder nicht – das ist hier die Frage!
> Die Zeit schrieb schon gestern:
> Der Chaos Computer Club hat mehrere Exemplare des sogenannten Bundestrojaners gefunden.
> Seit dem überschlagen sich die Kommentare, Kritiken und gar Rücktrittsforderungen an die Bundesregierung, denn das, was da gefunden wurde, ist – das kann man kurzum feststellen – mit den Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts nicht zu vereinbaren. Aber: Ist es wirklich der Bundestrojaner?
> Bei der Lektüre der diversen Artikel und auch Meldungen beim CCC selbst, sollte auffallen, dass die Quellen eher nebulös gehalten werden.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Der Spiegel hat die oben zitierte Passage übrigens zwischenzeitlich gelöscht. 
Jetzt kann wieder spekuliert werden warum...


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2011)

Es ist hochgradig unwissenschaftlich, von einem auf einer Festplatte unbekannten Ursprungs gefundenen, handwerklich schlecht gemachten Schädling, darauf zu schließen, dass das ein "Bundestrojaner" ist. Die Alternativen werden in dem Bericht überhaupt nicht beleuchtet. Es könnte ja auch - um nur eine zu nennen - ein ganz anderer Schädling sein, der auf der Platte ist (auch wenn die Platte aus einer Behörde stammen würde). Auch in der Dunkelzone des Internet gibt es nicht nur hochgeniale Spitzenprogrammierer, nein auch dort gibt es Stümper und intellektuelle Totalausfälle. Von der sauberen Arbeit her bin ich besseres gewohnt vom CCC.
Ich hege aus diversen Gründen erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass es sich wirklich um einen aktuellen "Bundes-" oder "Landestrojaner" handelt.


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2011)

Der CCC ist aber eigentlich nicht dafür bekannt, Falschmeldungen zu veröffentlichen. Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätten sich die Jungs sauber ein Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der Spiegel hat die oben zitierte Passage übrigens zwischenzeitlich gelöscht.
> Jetzt kann wieder spekuliert werden warum...



Wohl, weil sie präzisiert wurde:



> An der Echtheit der Software zweifeln zumindest die CCC-Autoren nicht: Sie haben mehrere Versionen des Schnüffelprogramms, die von Festplatten aus dem Besitz von mehreren Betroffenen stammen sollen. Die Festplatten stammen von verschiedenen Quellen, die darauf gefundenen Software-Versionen unterschieden sich aber nur "in winzigen Details", so CCC-Sprecher Rieger zu SPIEGEL ONLINE. Der zum Verschlüsseln benutzte Schlüssel war überall der gleiche - allein das ist ein Sicherheits-Fauxpas erster Güte. Die analysierten Festplatten stammen aus mindestens zwei unterschiedlichen Bundesländern - es sieht also aus, als bezögen die Ermittler in verschiedenen Ländern ihre Werkzeuge aus der gleichen Hand. Die dem CCC vorliegende Software ist auf Windows-Rechner ausgerichtet.



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790768,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Wohl, weil sie präzisiert wurde:
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790768,00.html


Das ist nicht präziser  als  Meldungen anderer  Publikationen. Den eigentlichen "Knaller", dass es aus Beständen unzulänglich  gelöschter Festplatten der Landesermittlungsbehörden stamme, hat mal still und heimlich gelöscht.
Der Spiegel ist halt nur noch die Hochglanzversion des  Boulevardblattes aus HH.


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Der CCC ist aber eigentlich nicht dafür bekannt, Falschmeldungen zu veröffentlichen. Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätten sich die Jungs sauber ein Eigentor geschossen.


Grundsätzlich halte ich das Niveau des CCC für sehr hoch, in dem vorliegenden Fall kann ich mich des Eindrucks schlampiger Arbeit und eines gewissen Belastungseifers nicht erwehren. Und Indizien, dass das Ding tatsächlich echt ist, habe ich jedenfalls noch keine gesehen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...g-des-Skandals-um-Bundestrojaner-1357769.html


> Die Hacker erhielten in den vergangenen Wochen anonym mehrere Pakete zugeschickt, in denen sich Festplatten befanden, die mit einer Computerwanzensoftware befallen waren. Der Chaos Computer Club ordnet diesen Trojaner eindeutig den staatlichen Strafverfolgern zu. Und auch der Antiviren-Spezialist F-Secure sieht "keinen Anlass, die Erkenntnisse des CCC anzuzweifeln".


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2011)

Fakten, die für diese Erkenntnis sprechen, wurden aber auch keine veröffentlicht.


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2011)

Das BKA weiß - angeblich - von nichts...


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2011)

> *Verteidiger: Einer der Trojaner des CCC wurde vom LKA Bayern eingesetzt*
> 
> _Im Januar 2011 hat ijure.org Unterlagen von Rechtsanwalt Patrick Schladt veröffentlicht, die einen illegalen Trojaner-Einsatz durch das bayerische Landeskriminalamt nachweisen. Ergänzend dazu erklärte Rechtsanwalt Schladt heute in einer Pressemitteilung:_
> _
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

Alle drei Links sind wohl z.Z überlastet.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

ttp://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Staatstrojaner-Eine-Spionagesoftware-unter-anderem-aus-Bayern-1358091.html


> Staatstrojaner: Eine Spionagesoftware, unter anderem aus Bayern
> 
> Eine der Quellen für die vom CCC analysierte staatliche Spionagesoftware kommt aus Bayern. Insgesamt soll es aber mindestens zwei voneinander unabhängige Quellen des CCC für die Spionagesoftware geben.



Die Tatsache das Trojaner eingesetzt werden ist schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt.
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/34/34289/1.html


> Wo und wie der Bayerntrojaner zum Einsatz kommt
> P. M. * 03.03.2011*
> Das verfassungsrechtlich umstrittene Instrument wird offenbar nicht nur auf den Rechnern von Terroristen und Schwerverbrechern installiert


Der Eindruck entsteht für mich, dass Presse und CCC sich nur an der schlechten Qualität des Staatsschnüffelsoftware und nicht am grundsätzlichen Einsatz stören. Warum sonst wird jetzt plötzlich solch ein Riesenwirbel veranstaltet und nicht schon vor Monaten bzw Jahren, ?

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2011)

Weil jetzt rauskommt, dass die Trojaner sich nicht an die Vorgaben des Verfassungsgerichts halten....??



> Der vom CCC analysierte Staatstrojaner geht weit über die vom Bundesverfassungsgericht festgelegten Grenzen hinaus. Die Software stellt daher einen eklatanten Rechtsbruch dar.


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2011)

> Bayerns Innenminister Herrmann bestätigt, dass vom Chaos Computer Club analysierte Schüffelsoftware von bayerischen Behörden eingesetzt wurde.



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790960,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte noch für einige Verwerfungen sorgen, denn die Software enthält Funktionen, die als verfassungswidrig eingestuft werden können.


Bayern hat wohl bis heute das GG nicht wirklich als verbindlich akzeptiert. Im ersten  Anlauf hatte  der Bayerische Landtag  in der Nacht vom 19. auf den 20. Mai 1949 gegen das Grundgesetz gestimmt und  erst später in einem gesonderten Beschluss mehr widerwillig akzeptiert. Das zieht sich anscheinend wie ein roter Faden bis heute  durch die bayrische Politik...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

( Bitte tackern )
Es gerät zum absurden Theater 
http://de.reuters.com/article/topNews/idDEBEE7990BL20111010


> BKA fahndet bei Landesbehörden nach Staatstrojaner
> Berlin (Reuters) - Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hat sich in die Trojaner-Affäre eingeschaltet, bei der immer stärker die Landesbehörden ins Visier geraten.
> 
> "Die Bundeskanzlerin wird sich zum Ergebnis der Untersuchungen auf dem laufenden halten lassen", sagte Regierungssprecher Steffen Seibert am Montag in Berlin. Nachdem die Bundesregierung den Einsatz eines illegalen Spähprogramms dementiert hat, soll das Bundeskriminalamt nun prüfen, ob die Landesbehörden einen solchen Trojaner eingesetzt haben.


----------

